

I Was a Hacker for the MPAA - rms
http://www.wired.com/politics/onlinerights/news/2007/10/p2p_hacker

======
gscott
The stakes are so high for piracy now for anyone who has anything to loose to
setup and run there own servers. It is a lot different now then when I was in
high school and ran a 3 line "warez" bbs system. Back then it was mostly
teenagers wanting to get software they couldn't afford so they could learn how
to use it and games. Now it is music and movies both of which are super cheap
so there is no logic to it other then getting it free.

------
daniel-cussen
Whoa.

